# Synchroniser iBooks de ipad avec mon mac



## beegeezzz (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour et bonne année,

J'ai un ipad contenant quelques dizaines de PDF dans iBooks.

J'aimerais synchroniser iBooks de mon ipad avec mon mac.

Avez-vous déjà fait cela ?  Avez-vous des conseils pour procéder ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lineakd (3 Janvier 2015)

@beegeezz, connecte ta tablette à l'ordi. Ouvre itunes puis clique dans la barre de menus d'itunes sur "fichier/appareils/transfert les achats de...".
Et tu retrouveras les pdfs ou les livres dans itunes ou dans ibooks de ton mac.


----------



## beegeezzz (3 Janvier 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @beegeezz, connecte ta tablette à l'ordi. Ouvre itunes puis clique dans la barre de menus d'itunes sur "fichier/appareils/transfert les achats de...".
> Et tu retrouveras les pdfs ou les livres dans itunes ou dans ibooks de ton mac.



Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

En fait, l'ipad a plusieurs dizaines de livres classés dans des dossiers...

Si je synchronise via Itunes, je ne vais pas perdre cette arborescence sur l'ipad ?

L'arborescence sera identique sur le mac ?

Merci pour tout.


----------



## lineakd (4 Janvier 2015)

@beegeezz, après un test, oui mais le logiciel ibooks sur mon ordi est déjà configuré avec itunes et il est connecté à mon identifiant itunes.
Dès que je crée un dossier sur l'app ibooks, je le retrouve dans le  logiciel ibooks de l'imac si les deux appareils sont connectés sur le  même réseau. 
iTunes ne s'ouvre pas en automatique quand je connecte un appareil sur le mac et celui-ci ne synchronise pas en automatique car je me sers du "transferts les achats de..." avant de synchroniser les idevices.


----------

